# I have heard of double smoked ham why not double smoked bacon?



## little smokey (Dec 12, 2013)

I plan on trying to make my own bacon sooner or later but until that day comes has anyone ever tried taking some thick cut uncooked bacon and smoking it again?  Is that nuts or silly?  Thought just popped into my head so I thought I would ask.  I mean why not add your own Apple wood smoke to cheap or good bacon in a package?

Yeah this is the stuff I think of while bored at work.


----------



## handymanstan (Dec 13, 2013)

*I don’t think this is silly or nuts.  I have put cold bacon on empty spots on my racks just to fill them during a cold cheese smoke before and other things too like salt, garlic power, bread slices, hamburger patties, peppers, nuts, onions, butter and so on.  Always fill the smoker.  The fried bacon was smokier and quite tasty.    Everything is better smoked.  The best thing about cold smoking is you can open the smoker as much as you want the smoke recovers fast and the temps are not affected too much so stirring and moving things is easy to do.   If you are thinking about hot smoking use a good drip pan under it. *

*Stan*


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2013)

Sure you could do that, but personally I would buy the unsliced Bacon, and double smoke it all you want. Just don't use heavy smoke & keep you smoker temp below about 130*.

Bear


----------



## little smokey (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah this is the stuff I think of while bored at work.  Thanks fellas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2013)

little smokey said:


> Yeah this is the stuff I think of while bored at work.  Thanks fellas.


LOL----That just proves you're at the right place!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## pnoirel (Jul 18, 2014)

Why not start with pork belly and smoke your own.


----------



## donr (Jul 21, 2014)

Were you planning on the 2nd smoke being a hot smoke to cook the bacon like people do with the hams?  Or were you planning on a 2nd cold smoke, which would give the effect of a very long 1st smoke?

If you are using store bought bacon until you get around to making your own, I would try to use a slab.  Wrights brand, sold at Sam's and Walmart, maybe other places as well, sells sliced bacon put back into a slab rather than angled and packaged for show.  You could run a couple skewers through these to stop it from falling apart.  When you are done smoking it is already sliced.

I would start by using the same wood the mfg used.

Happy Smoking


----------



## lamar (Jul 21, 2014)

I take some off the counter thick sliced bacon from the supermarket,    spread it out on a grate,  apply generously with a favorite rub.........hot smoke at 230  until cooked.  That makes the best BLT sammie you and imaginie.   Had one tonight as a matter of fact.


----------



## pnoirel (Jul 22, 2014)

How do you cold smoke? Have only hot smoked till now.


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 22, 2014)

There's a small shop in town that sells double-smoked bacon, and hocks - great stuff!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 22, 2014)

pnoirel said:


> How do you cold smoke? Have only hot smoked till now.



Depending on the food....  cold smoking is adding smoke while the temp is between 60 and 90 degrees F.....   well below the point where fat melts.....   Salmon is usually below 70 degrees....  other meats and fats can be cold smoked at higher temps....    Usually keep the temps below 70 for all meats, will provide a good product....   AND keep good air flow while cold smoking...

http://www.meatsandsausages.com/meat-smoking/cold-smoking



Dave


----------



## donr (Jul 23, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> There's a small shop in town that sells double-smoked bacon, and hocks - great stuff!


Slight Hijack

What's the name of the shop.  I make it down that way every now & again.

Don


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 23, 2014)

Thurns, old-school German. They are on Greenlawn Ave., immediately at the end of the exit ramp from 71 south. They are only open Thursday - Saturday and they tend to sell out quickly.


----------

